# me at 18.7stone updated with new pics



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

thought id post who i am. been around this site a bit and got to know a few of you.so this is me, slowly cutting atm weight seems to be going up but my trouses are getting loose :wink: .








[/img][/url]


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Looking massive. Great job on the cutting man. It's a bitch aint it?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

fu**ing massive nuff said


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

cheers still got 6weeks till me holiday i want to look my best.








[/img]mind you this was me on me last hols 19 month ago


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow thats an awesome improvement!

Keep it up dude!


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

wow really good change, though i cant tell 100% if the 19months old picture is mostly fat or muscle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow! You look really good. I am trying to get together a folder full of pictures of people who have been really big and lost weight and actually got into really good shape after. As an inspiration for the really overweight people who use the gym I pt at. People don't believe that not only can they lose weight, but that they can achieve a muscular toned body too!! Do you mind if I keep ur pictures and print them out to put in the folder? xxx


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock: awesome achievement mate, inspiration to alot of the overweight folk among us (including me) keep it up mate, well done :wink:


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks for all your nice words every one.

mel sure you can if you need any more pics let me know, iv got some pics where i was a bit fatter too. plus im pulling the stops out now dieting realy hard for my holiday in 6weeks so ill send you a pic then if you want should be 1/2-1 stone lighter.

iv sufferd from being fat since i was a kid so i know what its like. any thing i can do let me know.


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

looking very good man! awesome to see someone who has obviuosly worked very hard and got the results. keep it up.


----------



## Platinumph (Feb 14, 2005)

Man was very impressed with the great changes u have made to your physique, I know how great u must feel and only fuels u to progress even more, I was an over weight kid and teenager and no matter how good a physique I got I still feel somewhat self concious of my body, and I think that will never change, but you should be proud of what you have achieved so far...

Keep it good work...

Chris

www.platinum-physique.com


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

really impresive mate, 100% improvement in 2 years, thats some achievment.


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

mate you have gone from a mountain of lard to a mountain of muscle, i myself was badly overweight i know how hard it is fair play, live the dream brother.


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

any chance of you posting up your diet and training routein would love to read that?


----------



## Casanova_2ml (Apr 11, 2005)

oh my god very very very good work men!!! seriously  :wink:


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

hi just thought id post some upto date pics

atm im 6'1"

18.7stone

chest 53"

waisst 38"

legs 28"

iv been sort of cutting watching what i eat and trying to but i little mass on

but in 8 weeks im starting a big mass bulk iv lost 6stone off fat in the past 3 years and fed up with the dieting now.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

awesome photos man. Now, THAT'S what bodybuilding is all about.

keep it going big fella.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice size mrpop. Cool veins on the shoulders there mate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

you have done brilliant from your first photo, bet you feel 10* better about yourself now dont you. have you had guidence with you diet and training or have you done it yourself?

a big pat on the back from me

xx


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

You are one big machine - time to pack on the mass even more now and forget about the fat  you've come a long way and i hope you're very proud of yourself...


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks everone i do feal loads better now 



' said:


> you have done brilliant from your first photo' date=' bet you feel 10* better about yourself now dont you. have you had guidence with you diet and training or have you done it yourself?
> 
> a big pat on the back from me
> 
> ...


----------

